# Ground Raw Options



## cdenali (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi all! Brand new here. I have a 8-10 year old rescue gsd. I have had him for 6 years and he has been exclusively on blue buffalo basics. He cannot do chicken or grain. About 6 months ago, he started having yeast issues in his ears and on his belly. It has progressed from there into constant itching, hot spots, yeast issues, and so on. I want to switch to raw but would like to start with ground raw until I get the hang of the portions and the freezer space! What are some brands of ground raw? There is a co-op near me (in rural North Carolina) that has Ross Wells titan blends. I am considering trying that but want to see what else is out there! Let me know your thoughts! Thank you all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My friend feeds the ross wells food to her sport dogs. She's very happy with it.


----------



## cdenali (Jul 28, 2018)

I was thinking of trying that and also starting to supplement what his diet would look like when I transitioned him to a complete barf diet.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could look for Tefco Performance Dog Diet too.


----------



## gsdoglife (Apr 15, 2018)

My current favorite pre made ready to eat raw:

1. Answers pet food (caveat- hard to find and not available online)
2. Dr. B's Longevity 
3. Steves Real Food
4. Darwins


----------

